# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Dashurija është e shenjtë!

## Agim Doçi

BASHKËFORUMAS!
Po hedh në faqet e FORUMIT krijimin tim të fundit për festivalin kombëtar të këngës në Radio Televizion që do të mbahet në Dhjetor 2002. Dëshiroj që sejcili të më bëjë vrejtje! Do t'a këndojë Lejdina Celo - një MISS i këngës sonë me të cilën kam shumë bashkëpunime të sukseshme dhe është këngëtaria që ka më shumë çmime sesa jetë!
Mirëpres nga ju mendime!
Agim Doçi 


DASHURIA ËSHTË E SHENJTË

Pse na bën kaq shumë të vuajm?
Pse na lë pa gjumë!?
Dashurija është e shenjtë
Tek ti dhe tek unë!..

Kur më thua: - jam i joti!
Kam frikë ta besoj!
Kur më thua: - shumë të dua!
Kam frikë ta dëgjoj!

Nganjëher më puth papritur
Pse më provokon!?
Ti ma di zjarrin e zemrës
Që djeg përvëlon!

Mos më thuaj, vdes për mua!
Se për ty jetoj!
Mos më thuaj se jam e bukur
Se do të tradhtoj!

Mos më ndiq nga pas si hije
Se nuk më kap dot!
Kur kam mall unë vij dhe fshihem
Veç tek gjoksi jot!

Dashurija është e verbër
Gjer në çmenduri!
Dashurija është e mënçur
Gjer në përjetsi!

 Dashurija i jep jetës
Në mes natës diell!
Dashurija u jep njerzve
Pavdeksinë në qiell! 

Pse na bën kaq shumë të vuajmë
Pse na lë pa gjumë?!
Dashurija është e shenjtë
Tek ju dhe tek unë.

Për Lejdina Celon në Festivalin dhjetor 2002

----------


## Brari

E mrekullueshme Agim!

Ka edhe ndjenja te bukura qe shperthejn ne cdo strofe edhe ritem e muzikalitet .

Je nji mjeshter i madh. Pergezime!

Ti do dhe vrejtje...ok..hmmm.

Mos ndoshta ka shume strofa? Megjithse kam pa ca tekste kengesh te huaja qe kane nga dy metra tekst..

Vrejtje kam pakez tek kjo strofe me poshte jo se nuk eshte e bukur por nga qe tek dashuria duam vetem ndjenja e sikur termi "e mencur" na fut ne zonen e hesapeve..llogarive etj....
Nji gje eshte e vertete se kur dashurojme behemi me fisnike e me te mire dhe "mencurine" e harrojme pak..lol.
Ne se do shkonte ne vend te ..

"Dashurija është e mënçur
Gjer në përjetsi!"

 te ishte..

Dashuria fle ne zemer
Gjer ne perjetsi

ose 

"Dashuria djeg nji zemer
gjer ne perjetsi"


Uroj te kete nji melodi te bukur.
Do desha te degjoje kto dite disa tipe kengesh qe kane bere buje ne publikun muzik dashes te botes(jo te moshat kalamaq-ore e Eminem-ore..lol. por me serioze) psh te tipit si ajo e grupit Boyzone "every day  aj llavju" ose ajo e  eR Kellyt  " If  I could Turn Back..." qe jane disi te qeta e romantike ose me alegro si ajo e Cher  "dove l'amore" ose si ajo e Anastacias.."I'm Outta Love"  ose Jenifer Lopez me "Ain't It Funny". 
Kjo ndoshta do te te ingranoje ne keto ritmet e fundit me aktuale dhe do ju japi ndoj shkendi per muziken tuaj.
Gim e ke degju kte Darren Hayes me kengen " Insatiable"?

Gim mos ja kurseni pak piano..pak violin e pak kitarr AKUSTIKE.

Urime miku jon i mrekullushem!



Le te jete kjo kenge dhe nji Lule e bukur ne kujtim te Nenes tuaj te mire!

----------


## Letersia 76

Fantastike ....
Nje tekt i lidhur bukur ,dhe nje teme e jetes se perditshme qe djeg zemrat e te gjitheve "dashuria"
Nje vargi punuar mire dhe nje figuracin letrat i gjetur me vend 
dhe komleksi i vargut e jep idene e plote dhe mesazhin .
Le te jete kjo nje kenge dinjitoze dhe e  kenduarme vrull dhe ton nga L.Celo......
Le te jete ky mesazhi "dashuria eshte e shenjte" qe publiku shqiptar do e shjoje i pari

me te vertete nje tekt i bukur dhe nuk do shume koment ....

urime dhe suksese ne Festivalin dhjetor 2002....

Pershendetje nga Letersia 76!

----------


## Agim Doçi

JU FALËNDEROJ përzemërisht dy miqt e mij BRARIN dhe LETERSIA '76!

Po bëj një koment dhe një farë "avokatije"(LOL).
Fjala "mënçuri" është përdorur me qëllim! Ja se si: një dashuri e vërtetë, merr formën e shenjtë dhe të shpie në gjykimin e saktë që zemra e madhe dhe mënçurija e madhe e Gonxhe Bojaxhiut, apo e Dom Lush Gjergjit, apo e Padre Pios që ishin përfaqsues tipikë të DASHURISË dhe të përkushtuar PËR DASHURINË, a mund të krahasohet me "dashurinë idjote, shtazarake, histerike që U MANIFESTUA për 50 vite rresht në Shqipëri nga "njeriu i ri"!???...
DASHURIA e vërtetë e njerzore është e mënçur! Dashuritë e tjera, që imponohen, në kohë e etapa të caktuara janë mediokre, budallëqe etj. DASHURIJA e nënës për fëjinë dhe anasjelltas është plot mënçuri! Foshnja o Zot sa i mënçur është!!!!! I Fut një të qarë dhe nëna i afron gjirin! Nuk po zgjatem, sepse "e prish"..

"a ka strofa shumë?...." - kënga më e arrirë or miku im BRARI, nuk duhet të jetë më e shkurtër se 3 minuta e 45 sekonda dhe jo më e gjatë se 5 minuta e 55 sekonda!
Mendova gjatë për të shkruar diçka për këtë festival, dhe ceka këtë temë që është e SUPERKONSUMUAR!
Mua nuk më ka mbetur shumë për thënë, sepse dashurisë i kanë kënduar korifenjt e poezisë shqiptare (Lasgushi, Populli, etj) si edhe gjigandët e poezisë botërore (Walt Witman, Pol Elyar, Esenin, Eminsecu etj...). Por besoj se diçka mbetet nga ky tekst poetik kënge!
- Jam dakord se DASHURIA fle në zemër përjetsisht! Por kur shkruaj që "dashurija është e verbër/ gjerë në çmenduri....dashurija është e mënçur/ gjerë në përjetsi!....KISHA PARASYSH se "falë mënçurisë enigmatike të kësaj ndjenje të shenjte dhe universale, PËRJETËSISHT mbetet më e mënçura sepse të çmënd(!!!!!LOL).
Pastaj pyes që në fillim: - "pse të vuajm kaq shumë??..."
Ndoshta këtu qëndron dhe VERBËRIA E SAJ , QË NGASE të qorron, pra të verbon, njiherit të sjell në mes natës diell (!!!) dhe shkoj më tutje me stilin e kontrastit të mendimit : DASHURIA u jep njerzve PAVDEKSINË në qiell!!!
Faktikisht sepse i kemi dashur, i duam dhe do t'i duam nè këtu në poshtë në Tokë ata që e meritojnë DASHIURINË, vjen momenti i PËRJETSISË së tyre dhe ata mbeten të pavdekshëm atje lart në qiell, ku është froni dhe streha e Perëndisë!
Faleminderit, dhe pres sinqerisht vrejtje!!!
Poezia është në proces dhe ju garantoj se do t'a përsos edhe me vrejtjet tuaja miku im BRARI dhe LETËRSIA '76
¨Ju përqafoj me mirënjohje
Agim Doçi

----------


## erzeni

................................

Dashurija i jep jetës
Në mes natës diell!
Dashurija u jep njerzve
Pavdeksinë në qiell! 
.................................


Keng e paharrushme mund te behet.
Nuk ke cfar prek aty. Ju lumte penda Poeti Agim!

----------


## Sokoli

Qe dashuria eshte e mencur nuk diskutohet, dhe per mendimin tim (nje degjues tjeter, asgje me teper) mos e ndrysho.
Dicka e kam paksa te paqarte Agim:
Me sa shoh une permbajtja e tekstit eshte shtrire ne planin erotik te ndienjes. Ne se nuk jam gabuar, nuk e kuptoj perse termin "dashuri e mencur" ia ke shpjeguar Brarit me ilustrime nga figura te kalibrit Nene Tereza etj.

Me shpresen se ky tekst do te orkestrohet ne menyre te denje (pasi kengetarja eshte goxha e denje) te uroj suksese.

Sokoli

----------


## BenAlbani

Z. Agim, ju uroj pikesepari, suksese ne festivalin e ardhshem. Teksi i kenges qe keni postuar ketu eshte padyshim krijim profesional dhe personalisht nuk e ndjej veten te jap sugjerime mbi vargje, apo aq me pak fjale specifike te ketij teksti te cilein e vleresoj si te realizuar.

Une doja t'ju terhiqja ne nje tjeter fushe diskutimi, qe ka perhere lidhje me kenget e festivalit, rreth se ciles ju, si bashkepunetor veteran i ketij evenimenti mund te jepni nje mendim me vlere.

A nuk ju duket se dashuria si teme eshte levruar jashte mase? A nuk ju duket se ka plot tema te tjera poetike thuajse te pacakura dhe se shume aspekte te vete konceptit dashuri psh. lihen perhere ne harrese?

Une mendoj se festivali eshte tribune e rendesishme e krijimtarise arstistike Shqiptare dhe per kete arsye duhet shfrytezuar per te paraqitur sa me shume ide te reja dhe eksperimentale cilesore, si poetike ashtu edhe muzikore.

Nuk po zgjatem, duke shpresuar qe me pak fjale te kem arritur te shpreh te pakten thelbin e asaj qe mendoja.

Pershendetje
BenAlbani

----------


## Letersia 76

Dashurija është e verbër
Gjer në çmenduri!
Dashurija është e mënçur
Gjer në përjetsi!

Dashurija i jep jetës
Në mes natës diell!
Dashurija u jep njerzve
Pavdeksinë në qiell! 

Faliminderit Agim per konsideraten tende.....
Per mendimin tim keto dy strofa te tekrit(apo poezize ti themi shqip fare) mendoj se do ishin mjaf time per refrenin e kenges dhe mesazhi qe percjellin keto dy strofa eshte i sakte dhe kompleks qe nderthur tere tekstin..
Ky ishte thjesht nje sugjrim personal i imi ,mor mos e merr per kapital...
Mendoj se kjo kenge do te dali me sukses per dy arsye 
a)eshte nje tekst(vargu eshte i lire dhe shpeh boten e mbendeshme te autorit drejteperdrejte )
b)eshte nje autor i famshem i tekstit dhe nje kengetare me repertor te larte muzikal...

Mgjth te uroj suksese ........
Me respekt .....Letersia 76 ...england ,oxford city...
gjithe te mirat....

----------


## Agim Doçi

Miq të dashur dhe të nderuar!
Po ju lexoj me shumë ëndje dhe me shumë dëshirë. Shumë mirë që diskutojmë sëbashku, sepse sinqerisht në 27 festivale kombëtare që kam marrë pjesë dhe helebete edhe çmime më shumë se askush tjetër, "çelësi" i fitores ka qenë se në autorsinë e tekstit vërtetë dilte emri im, por BASHKEAUTORË ishin të gjithë miqt e mij. Për situatën aktuale, ju jeni BASHKËAUTORËT E këtij Festivali që do të mbahet në dhjetor 2002!
Desha të sqaroj dy gjëra:
1. "mënçurija" e DASHURISË ka të bëjë me atë që zemra njerzore, fillimisht "qorrohet" nga vetëtimat dhe rrufetë e kësaj ndjenje të shenjtë, por mund të budallallepset ai(djali) dhe ajo (femra) e pastaj e "ha e treta - DASHURIJA"! Ndaj unë deklaroj që:
dashurija është e verbër/gjerë në çmënduri!....dashurija ëshë e mënçur/gjerë në përjetësi!.....
Po pse a nuk është e vërtetë që kur Ai dhe Ajo DASHUROJNË ME GJITHË MEND, edhe ndjenja e tyre e shenjtë - DASHURIJA mënçurohet!
2. BenAlbani ka shumë të drejtë, por "miniera" e temave në festivalet shqiptare (më falni për mungesën e modestisë) ka qenë tenatika që kam sjellë prej vitit 1972 kur morra pjesë për herë të parë!
Bile mbaj mend që një virtuoze e këngës së lehtë nga krahina e bukur e çamërisë - Mefarete Laze - më pat kërkuar në vitet '76 cekjen me vargun tim një një teme që kishte shqetsuar PPSH dhe Enver Hoxhën!......Unë e shkrova tekstin duke e muzikuar një kolos i muzikës sonë Kujtim Laro - mbasi lexova Buletinin e Tepelenës - ku një farë xha Emrushi kishte detyruar nepërmjet thashë e themeve - TË VARNIN VEHTEN DY TË RINJ!!!!! Ej!!! Sekretari i parë i Rinisë së Tepelenës dhe Instruktorja e Rinisë! Pra shkuan dëm dy të rinj, sepse i përlau ajo kohüë e mbrapshtë! Ende sot e kësaj dite nuk janë bërë MARTIRË! Nejse!
Mefarete këndoi dhe morri çmim! Ja teksti im me muzikë të Kujtim Laros:

Fjalë e nuses thellë më lëndoi
Aq më shumë im bir, që m'foli rëndë!
Janë të rinj e ndoshta s'e kuptojnë!!!!
Nusja nesër vetë do bëhet nënë!....etjetj.

Tani më besoni diçka! Kam një kënaqësi dhe një krenari që dua t'a deklaroj: KAM çbunkerizuar këngën e lehtë! Ia kam hequr teshat e zborit dhe kazmën e lopatën nga dora muzikës shqiptare! Nuk kam shkruar qoftë edhe një tekst kënge "me Parti dhe me Enver", veçse tema shoqërore! Mbas meje rreshtohen me dinjitet Jorgo Papingji dhe Alqi Boshnjaku! Ndërsa poeti kampion për mua është Arben Duka - që ka marrë më shumë se askush çmime të para!! Mbas tij vjen Mbretnesha e teksteve Zhuljana Jorganxhi, princi Xhevahir Spahiu dhe kjo është e sinqertë!
Poetët më të spikatur të këngës shqiptare janë:
Aleksandër Banushi
Llazar Siliqi
Haxhi Rama
Fatos Arapi
Zhuljana Jorganxhi
Xhevahir Spahiu
Arben Duka
Betim Muço
Hysni Milloshi
Gjok Beci
Irma Kurti
Andi Bejta
Enrieta Sina
Ervin Hatibi
Ilir Berani
Katjusha Pogaçe
Donika Gashi
Laureta Shishmani
Mimoza Bici
mimoza Picari
Kudret Isai
Orges Toçe
Visar Zhiti
Shpëtim Rroqi
Aida Baraku
Agim Shehu
Agim Hila
Deniza Gjini
Agron Dakaj
Fitnete Tuda
Ilirjan Hoxha
Memli Krasniqi
Vangjel Kozma
Naxhije Berisha
Naime Beqiraj

ndërsa TEKSTAXHINJTË më të spikatur kanë qenë:
Jorgo Papingji
Alqi Boshnjaku - Ndjestë Pastë!
Agim Doçi

Ju përqafoj të gjithëve me dashuri të vërtetë!

benAlban! Edhe kësaj here po i këndoj dashurisë, në festivalin tjetër do i këndoj KTHIMIT TË POETIT!........
Agim doçi

----------


## MEDEA

komplimentet i bene te gjitha parashkruesit. smund t'ju them gje tjeter, vecse t'ju uroj fat ne FESTIVAL!!!!!!!! mezi po pres sa t'i degjoj te nderthurura me tingull!
URIME
 :flutura:

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Ore ca beni kshu. 
Kjo teme i perket forumit te muzikes. Ma keni vjedhur. Kjo nuk eshte e drejte!

----------


## Sokoli

Hahahaha, me shkrive lal.
Bejme nje aksion "Blic" ne partizance dhe e  :boks:  . 
Si thua?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## macia_blu

axha Agim, macia jote  duke   shijuar   tekstin magjik per nje kenge qe dua te jete  _FITUESE.
URIME!

----------


## Henri

Shume e arrire si poezi, madje imagjinata ime filloi t'i veje dhe nje melodi nga pas, kuptohet me mundesi shume te kushtezuara nga talenti (qe s'e kam).

E vetmja pjese ku me kapi mendja nje ndryshim ne ritmin e gjithe poezise, ishte strofa e fillimit, qe perseritet edhe ne fund. Nuk e di po m'u perfytyrua sikur e kendonte kori, ishte pak si shume pergjithesuese, aq me teper kur strofa e dyte qe pason eshte shume intime dhe me e ngrohte. 

Pse na bën kaq shumë të vuajmë
Pse na lë pa gjumë?!
Dashurija është e shenjtë
Tek ju dhe tek unë.

mbase po te kalohej ne veten e pare, njejes, do me shijonte po aq shume sa vargjet pasuese. Thjesht mendim i mbeshtetur ne shije personale.

Pershendetje dhe me Vend te Pare ne Festival!

----------


## edspace

Shpresoj te zesh vend te pare Agim. Do mundohem te hedh sa me pare kengen tende ne faqen e muzikes. Nuk ke nevoje te konkurosh ne forumin Shqiptar sepse ke kohe qe ke merituar vendin e pare.

----------


## Letersia 76

Tekst i bukur me te vertete .........
dhe mendoj se do marre cmim ne festivalin e dhjetorit 2002 

AGIM .......urime .........!

----------


## dikeafajtore

> _Postuar më parë nga Agim Doçi_ 
> *
> 
> Kur më thua: - jam i joti!
> Kam frikë ta besoj!
> Kur më thua: - shumë të dua!
> Kam frikë ta dëgjoj!
> 
> Nganjëher më puth papritur
> ...



Une nuk e di mire si funksionon logjika e nje teksti kenge, por kete me lart e shijoj si nje poezi te mrekullueshme dashurie, qe ka nje thjeshtesi tronditese dhe te merr frymen...

Urime, Agim....Suksesi eshte i padiskutueshem

Pershendetje nga Dikea

----------


## shigjeta

Nje poezi mjafte e bukur uroj qe dhe muzika te jete e till dhe jam e bindur qe do te jete nje nga kenget me te sukseseshme te festivalit me cmim ose jo. Cmimin jua uroj me gjithe zemer por historia jone e festivaleve ka treguar qe jo gjithmon jane ndare drejte.     
Sa per temen mendoj se keni bere nje zgjedhje te drejte.  Nuk do ta quaja asnje here te konsumuar temen e dashuris edhe sikur te kete milliona krijime .  Vete dashuria si ndjenje e lidhur ngusht me qenien njerezore nuk konsumohet ndonje here duke shkaktuar gjithmon emocione

----------


## Shahu1

po shigjeta

ke te drejte vetem se kam vene re qe me censuron pak si shume.

nqs ka mundesi mundohu te jesh pak me e/i drejte sepse sikur ska lezet qe sa here shkruj une dhe ne shkrimin tim ka naj moment qe bej rreplike ti e ta fshish komplet shkrimin ndersa kur shkruan naj tjeter heq nja dy fjali sa per te thene.


tani

po jap mendimin tim 

kjo gjeja qe ka bere "poeti" i shqiperise 

eshte thjesht nje tekst qe e le ne vend ne pergjithsi liriken e kengeve te festivaleve shqiptare.ska asnje gje te re.
himne te kota (si puna e san valentinos ose naj tjeter qe sme kujtohet.)

persa i perket gjatesise se kengeve te arrira

kuptohet qarte qe "poeti" sja ka haberin fare se car do me thene nje kenge e arrire

nje kenge e arrire nuk varet nga gjatesia por nga emocionet qe arrin te percjelli ajo kenge brenda kohes se saj.

sigurisht qe po te shohesh vetem san remon ne te tilla perfundime do dalesh(jo 3 min jo 5 min)

ju keshilloj te degjoni pak "Kashmir" te Led Zeppelin,me shume se 8 min

dhe "Indian Summer"  te "The Doors"me pak se 3 min

P.S.

mos u beni me nerva nqs mendimet e mija nuk perputhen me fantazirat tuaja

shnet

----------


## erzeni

Henry Mancini jone ose Enio  Moricone me nick "shahu" jep receta si duhen bere kenget. Ai thote:

"kuptohet qarte qe "poeti" sja ka haberin fare se car do me thene nje kenge e arrire".

Jo per zotin as Poeti as neve nuk kemi idera se cdo me thene kenge e arrire. Lum Partia per ty o maestro donixetti.

----------

